# Windows XP



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

Is anybody still using XP? If so, what is the downside?

I'm using software that only runs in XP and have to decide what to do. My computer is also getting old.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

As long as you aren't running your XP on the internet, you have nothing to worry about. I still use XP and I am not worried about anything going wrong. I don't download free music or subscribe to anything that requires me to install something on my hard drive so for the most part I'm OK.. I think.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I run XP and go anywhere I want on the internet. I have no fears of being exploited.

Running the following.

Spybot Search and Destroy
Symantec AV
Zone Alarm
NoScript
AdWare Plus
Ghostery

I run Malwarebytes at least once a month, generally it comes up empty.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Put my last XP box out to pasture a year ago and last windows 2000 box maybe 3 or so. Have a number of programs that technically only work up to XP... However both Win7 and 8 have emulation modes allowing you to run software like it was an XP machine. 

Running AutoCad/Architectural Desktop 2000i on both win7 and 8 without any major issues. I have Architecture 2010, just don't care for the workflow/new layout/interface. To lazy/always time crunched to get used to the new.

Agree with everybody - less & smart browsing on the interweb and anti virus for continued use of XP. As long as the software and system serves you well it's fine.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

My oldest computer is a PC with XP. Everything newer are iMacs. The PC is not connected to the internet and I use it for printing my contracts and other business forms on a couple nice, old laser printers that haven't died yet.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm with leo, except I only run Ad Block, Malwarebytes and Spybot S&D.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You should run NoScript. It's kinda a pain, but I feel it's necessary.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I still have a 3.11 machine. :whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I do to, but it won't fire up. I have a Win 98 machine that still works fine.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I am running my desktop on XP pro, I downloaded the last updates the last day updates where available. I mainly use that machine for cad/picture and video editing. Rarely do I go on the internet with the XP machine but do use it for mail.


----------



## PremierHCG (May 23, 2014)

MEL said:


> Is anybody still using XP? If so, what is the downside?
> 
> I'm using software that only runs in XP and have to decide what to do. My computer is also getting old.


While the others have taken precautionary measures to ensure they won't be infected by a virus - the main concern with Windows XP is the amount of, well, openness of the system. It's not only that someone with moderate knowledge of XP can remotely install malware or a trojan - they can "spy" on you undetected in real-time. Be it your webcam or a view of your desktop - the necessary software to preform these actions, remotely, is already installed on your computer, and I believe only Windows Vista (awful) warns you when someone is remotely viewing your desktop. Any "warning" features in XP can be turned off with a simple CMD line.

While the chances of this happening to you are slim, I would recommend upgrading to Windows 7 to be safe. It features an XP mode (no reboot required) - where you can run all of your XP and earlier software. The most trouble i've had with this was having to manually register DLL files - which is simple. 

There's really no downside other than constant security flaws within the updates - almost always hurting more than they helped. No to mention, if XP was pre-installed on your computer: it's probably a bit outdated. Time to upgrade to a more powerful machine with Windows 7? 

Even on Windows 7, i'd recommend always running Malwarebytes and Kaspersky.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

XP Pro desktop completely isolated from the internet.

XP Pro laptop - if I want to go onto the internet with it, I boot up Linux from a USB flash stick, and don't mount the hard drive.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

PremierHCG said:


> While the others have taken precautionary measures to ensure they won't be infected by a virus - the main concern with Windows XP is the amount of, well, openness of the system. It's not only that someone with moderate knowledge of XP can remotely install malware or a trojan - they can "spy" on you undetected in real-time. Be it your webcam or a view of your desktop - the necessary software to preform these actions, remotely, is already installed on your computer, and I believe only Windows Vista (awful) warns you when someone is remotely viewing your desktop. Any "warning" features in XP can be turned off with a simple CMD line.
> 
> While the chances of this happening to you are slim, I would recommend upgrading to Windows 7 to be safe. It features an XP mode (no reboot required) - where you can run all of your XP and earlier software. The most trouble i've had with this was having to manually register DLL files - which is simple.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true Microsoft rep, the only true answer is to upgrade.

This spying feature you reference, I assume you are talking about RDP or remote assistance, both of which are easy to disable, or control via a firewall, as well as you have the ability to limit which user accounts can login via RDP. And yes the RDP feature is still present in Windows 7.

I can load up a meterpreter session through Metasploit just as easy against a Windows 7 box and gain access.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yup. Use XP for my daily cruiser. There are quite a number of machines here, ranging from tablets to desktops, Win 7 & 8.

Anyways, no antivirus on the "beater".

Just a good 2-way firewall and HOSTS file and experience.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I started the Xp Machine up today to do some cad work but there was this puff of smoke....very small...that came from the left side.....

everything is working but I thought is was kinda odd.....:blink:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I started the Xp Machine up today to do some cad work but there was this puff of smoke....very small...that came from the left side.....
> 
> everything is working but I thought is was kinda odd.....:blink:


Yeah...everyone else knows you aren't supposed to let the smoke out.
:whistling


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe you slaughtered a "Dust Bunny".


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I run XP and go anywhere I want on the internet. I have no fears of being exploited.
> 
> Running the following.
> 
> ...


Leo are all of these free?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Symantec was paid for, but a long time ago. I don't know what Zone Alarm is anymore, I got it for free.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I think I have Malwarebytes & Spybot. I never run them though. I end up paying technical support to take over a couple of times a year.
maybe I should...... I have been having all kinds of problems trying to upgrade to windows 7 from XP. I hate all of this technology.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Sad...*

What's sad and scary are some places are still running Windows NT 4 workstation and server, including a City where I've done work in. They are just planning to upgrade to Win2000 this Summer.....

J


----------

